# Huh?



## HaMm3r

Hehe...you finally post a report with a fish in it, and THAT'S the fish you pick? ;D You're lucky if you've never caught one before. They are ugly and nasty. 

I was out up there on Sunday. Did pretty good, but haven't had time to write it up yet.


----------



## Brett

I suppose I could post pictures of reds, trout and flounder,
but then that would mean having to put hooks back on my topwater lures.
That sounds too much like work, what with little tiny split rings and sharp, pointy treble hooks.
Nah...much safer for all involved if I continue hook-free.


----------



## OSWLD

Oh yeah, we call those dogfish. That's one ugly creature.


----------



## Gramps

Where I come from that's just a tadpole! ;D


----------



## mark_gardner

> Hehe...you finally post a report with a fish in it, and THAT'S the fish you pick?  ;D


 lol.... he took the words right from my mouth ;D


----------



## Brett

Hey! Be nice here! Ugly fish have feelings too!

;D

I suppose I could post pics of more attractive fish,
but that would be the normal thing to do...


----------



## phishphood

Aren't they also called the Mother-in-Law fish? I wonder why? 

Nice ugly one Brett. Oops, sorry Brett, you were just the wingman.


----------



## Brett

Mother-In-Law fish is another name for 'em.
They do blend in well with the oyster bars.


----------



## CatchBravo

that thing is butt ugly! and theyre mean! [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r

> I suppose I could post pictures of reds, trout and flounder,
> but then that would mean having to put hooks back on my topwater lures.


Ok, if you're catching topwater flounder, then I expect a PM with technique details ASAP!!


----------



## Brett

Red and white Bomber Mullet Floater    

Reds and trout in shallow water drive fish in one direction,
as they come in from the side of the school.
Flounder being lunge feeders, lay flat on the bottom,
and wait for a school of bait to pass over them,
then erupt off the bottom through the middle of the school.
This scatters the baitfish in all directions. Seeing this escape
pattern, tells me to work a small topwater over the area
and expect a flounder to hit. In some cases the water is so shallow
the flounder will clear the water with the lure in it's mouth.
Same technique works well with fly tackle also.

                                             [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## mark_gardner

i've caught quite a few flounder using a top water twitch bait over flooded mud flats, try using a suspending twitch bait also for similar results


----------



## HaMm3r

Wow...that's a new one for me. Sure I've seen them jumping plenty of times, but never had one connect with any topwater plug that I remember. Of course, who knows what some of the multitude of missed strikes could have been? :-?


----------



## Charlie

I hate toadfish  

Dang things would always eat my bait when nighttime tarpon and snapper fishing at the bridge by my house. Would catch 3+ a night! Plus they've got hard mouths, so its hard to get a barbed jig outa there without being bitten or stung.


----------



## anytide

kept one in mi saltwater aquarium for awhile, not very neighborly -the other fish complained alot -more like the troll under the bridge 
if you ask me ....kinda cute in a ugly sort of way 
-'tide


----------



## mark_gardner

believe it or not my ex mother -in-law was uglier than that


----------

